# Icelandic: nágrenni / hverfi



## Alxmrphi

Hæ öll..

What's the difference between *nágrenni */ *hverfi*, I know they both mean roughly neighbourhood / district, but I was wondering if I can gauge a size / spacial image.
For example, let's say, how many* nágrenni* / *hverfi* are there in the whole of Reykjavík? Is there only one? (Does Reykjavík count as one of them?), how many would be in höfuðborgarsvæð?
If anyone's familiar with places in England to describe them, that might be helpful, or is it just any small grouping with an obvious separation from another area?

Eða eru margar munir milli hinna tveggja orða?

Takk!
Alex


----------



## sindridah

Hverfi = is like a ghetto/quarter and Nágrenni would be environs/vicinity 
Næsta Nágrenni = surroundings

for example i live in Hamra*hverfi* wich has *nágrenni* to Rima*hverfi* and folda*hverfi

*Nágrenni = for example Emirates stadium in London is in Nágrenni with white hart lane

Nágrenni = place close to next place with it

Hverfi = is that one particular place

Do i make any sense?


----------



## Alxmrphi

Ah I see think I see... you can live in *hverfi*, and *nágrenni* are the places around it (like a wider area of the area that a* hverfi *is in?)
So, let's say next to where you live, there are *3* *hverfi*: Vikur / Engi / Borgir.

Vikurhverfi á Engihverfi og Borgirhverfi sem nágrenni (?)

Or, just in case I'm getting those names wrong I will stick to your example:

Foldahverfi á Rimahverfi sem nágrenni.
Rimahverfi á Hamrahverfi sem nágrenni.

3 different "hverfi", but each one has "nágrenni" which the things immediately around it, so *nágrenni* never includes the original place mentioned, only the places _*surrounding*_ it?


----------



## sindridah

Yes exactly 

And yeah i'm gonna be boring yet again alex 

*Eða eru margar munir milli hinna tveggja orða?* is not correct, you should say: *"Er mikill munur á milli þessara tveggja orða?"* 

I apologise for the arrogance


----------



## kepulauan

Nágrenni means "surrounds" as in _í nágrenninu_ (nearby, in the neighbourhood). Reykjavík could possibly be included in nágrenni (nágrenni Kópavogs = all municipalites around that town). I recall nágrenni meaning neighbourhood when I was a kid (the world was smaller then) but never since.

You're right about hverfi, it is roughly neighbourhood (with all possible meanings). In Reykjavík it's either one of the ten subunits of that particular municipality (formerly called _borgarhluti_) or it can be a smaller area where all the streetnames share the same ending (bar older neighbourhoods).


----------



## Alxmrphi

> I apologise for the arrogance


Stop apologising! 
That's exactly what I want to know, corrections. I wrote it and thought it looked bad, but I didn't know how to make it right, so now instead of me getting annoyed with myself and trying to figure it out, you've told me what the best way to say it is.

That's a good thing!! 

[Edit]: Thanks pollodia, very helpful!


----------



## kepulauan

Gee you guys type fast on a friday!


edit
Hmm , according to the time stamps, WR is messing with me


----------



## Alxmrphi

pollodia said:


> Gee you guys type fast on a friday!



 Well me and Sindri are more "Saturday drinkers" let's say, so Friday full of energy on WordReference, how sad!


----------



## sindridah

Ég og alex erum alveg með þetta


----------

